# favorite place to sleep?



## wokofshame

my favorite last few places urban camping are:
on boats in seaside towns, or even stored on boat trailer/dealership
in cardboard dumpsters (way warm, been lucky so far but try not to do so on sunday nites)
on top of high ass water tower-sick view
in boxcar even if not riding most trainyard always provide shelter on shop track etc
junkyard or truck dealership- open up generally unlocked back of uhaul or budget truck,close slide from top door but wedge w/ little piece of cardboard
in junkyard tractor trailer w/ sleeper , or van or rv
i once pitched a tarp under the miami beach boardwalk to protect from rain and had bike cops ride directly overhead w/out noticing me, hehe miami does fucking blow though
under bridge 
on rooftop if good whether
in haybarn or top floor of animal barn
under porch
my buddy austin once slept in ATM stall when it was -20 out, idunno how but noone bothered him all nite in little town
out west in woods sometimes really massive trees are rotted out in the centre
although you can't sleep in them eating lunch in backhoe/farm combine if it's raining they usually aren't locked

what's your fave place?


----------



## Shade

under the 1-5 bridge in min june-
in trash can park on the other side of the rose bushes-
mt.piller gravel pit (kodiak ,alaska ..the stars are un beleivable)-
my girlfriends beer incrusted floor-
on the beach at discovery park in the summer after a bottle and a few Spliffs-
hyde park , austin, tx-
in sailboats-
B-side beach , Bradenton, FL-
in the backseat-

Anywhere outside...


----------



## Immortal dirty Squirrel

Wherever I am when I get tired I guess..
Particularily fond of a certain bridge in oplympia.


----------



## Doobie_D

abandoned (and sometimes for sale, yet unlocked) RV's

The old Northwest Pacific defunct passenger cars (actually old vintage SP passenger cars)

Any kick ass jungle thats not completly trashed ( Roseville RIP)

oh yeah a long time ago i used to work at a Taco Bell /KFC. On the roof of these places theres a pyramid like dealy(regular KFC's have it too). This pyramid is hollow and an awesome out of the rain shelter. Theres also a light underneath too! The ladder leading up to the roof has that metal chicken wire type guard on it but all you have to do is climb up from the other side (they leave enough room) Me and some friends raided the local goodwill dumpster for any clothing we could find. We made a rats nest and lived up there for months. I would wake up look out across the town plaza and see what the time and temperature were thanx to the bank clock. Climb down, go inside, make myself a burrito and drag boxes of supplies out the back door for everyone else to make their own shit. Good times. helpful tip when waking in the morning walk very softly or they will hear you inside. Luckily the manager was cool and we had a sort of understanding at this particular Taco Bell.


----------



## Doobie_D

Widerstand said:


> those passenger cars are now scrap



What!!!! Since when? They were still there this late October


----------



## Mouse

I always love falling asleep on Dead Rock in RVA. but I think that's not so easy anymore. 

there was a really comfy futon matress stashed under a lil foot bridge in flagstaff that I used several times to crash out. 

the room I had for a min at the Batcave.

i actualyl slept very well in East River Park, NYC on nights when I was just too tired/trashed to make it anywhere else. I never slept alone though. that wouldn't not fly with me. 

I started liking the dry wash bridges out in AZ. kept ya nice and cool and funelled a nice breeze.


----------



## macks

the woods!


----------



## Clit Comander

Shade said:


> under the 1-5 bridge in min june-
> in trash can park on the other side of the rose bushes-
> mt.piller gravel pit (kodiak ,alaska ..the stars are un beleivable)-
> my girlfriends beer incrusted floor-
> on the beach at discovery park in the summer after a bottle and a few Spliffs-
> hyde park , austin, tx-
> in sailboats-
> B-side beach , Bradenton, FL-
> in the backseat-
> 
> Anywhere outside...


dude we got way fuckt up at trash can this summer.


----------



## Clit Comander

Abandoned boxcars, anywhere/ rolling boxcars.


----------



## Labea

the fucking beach


----------



## skiptown

When I'm in the east bay I occasionally enjoy sleeping at the Albany landfill (awesome little peninsula park built on the rubble of the last big s.f. earthquake, full of awesome art projects, a little free library shack in the middle of the brush and other cool shit. If its raining 'the castle' is good shelter, but you are way more likely to have other people stumble upon you here than a lot of other spots. Some kids put up a really legit skate bowl behind the bike graveyard (excellent spot for easter beer hunts, campfires, meeting other neat kids, etc) after I moved away but I heard it got tore down by the city. This place used to be super awesome but I heard that now there's a crazy influx of yuppies walking their poodles and complaining about homebums blemishing their view and now cops go oust people way more than they used to. I know some really rad older kids that lived out here for years.


----------



## tothewind

The pickle factory in Boston. Its a megaton huge abandoned building, with electricity, only a few leaks, and a very safe place to lay down for a night. On the floor we invaded, there's a massive bed crafted from stacked pallets, covered in some eggcrate foam stuff. If yer ever in Boston, check it out, I'll give specifics.


----------



## Ravie

My favorite will always be my hometown squat behind a storage shed next to the train tracks...We even had a fire pit  Nothing better than getting shitty wasted with old friends. That squat is still there too. Still go squat out there once and a while.

other than that i love sleeping by the river or beach.


----------



## katiehabits

skiptown said:


> When I'm in the east bay I occasionally enjoy sleeping at the Albany landfill (awesome little peninsula park built on the rubble of the last big s.f. earthquake, full of awesome art projects, a little free library shack in the middle of the brush and other cool shit. If its raining 'the castle' is good shelter, but you are way more likely to have other people stumble upon you here than a lot of other spots. Some kids put up a really legit skate bowl behind the bike graveyard (excellent spot for easter beer hunts, campfires, meeting other neat kids, etc) after I moved away but I heard it got tore down by the city. This place used to be super awesome but I heard that now there's a crazy influx of yuppies walking their poodles and complaining about homebums blemishing their view and now cops go oust people way more than they used to. I know some really rad older kids that lived out here for years.



i heard about that place from my friend roach. he said there was alot of sweet books in the library hut/bush thing. 
my favorite places to sleep that aren't around anymore where the squirrel squat, this cabin some friends built in ONT., the treasurer house..... there's a bridge in calgary a few blocks south of 17th ave that's allways good, a garden shed in winnipeg with a word lock, the woods anywhere, the beach.....


----------



## bikegeek666

the park in grant's pass, oregon

the love bunker at the nudie beach in portland. nudie beach, the house. that doesn't exist anymore. well, the building does.


----------



## Rise 609

My favorite place to sleep is anywhere but a county jail cell.


----------



## dirty_feet

on a big thick pile of leaves or a rolling train.


----------



## DFA

skiptown said:


> When I'm in the east bay I occasionally enjoy sleeping at the Albany landfill



the landfill is fucking awesome!!!!!!


----------



## macks

bikegeek666 said:


> the love bunker at the nudie beach in portland. nudie beach, the house. that doesn't exist anymore. well, the building does.




No..... no!!!! The nudie beach will live on in our hearts...


----------



## Beegod Santana

A bridge south of big bur

river front squat in pdx

the woods inbetween ft bragg and willits

ocean beach squat in SF (RIP)

college cove in trinadad

bum camp in myrtle creek OR

any rooftop in boston or nyc


----------



## Tailz

i was livin under this bridge in the middle of downtown Little "crack" Rock, Arkansas for about a month. fuckin rad, soup kitchen a few blocks down, train tracks under the bridge down the hill from where i had my camp. Nice little urban hobo jungle... happened to be where i hopped my first train. I had big ass I beams on either side of me, supporting the road above... and protectin me from the elements, and the bulls and pigs. I think it was under 15th, maybe 14th St. anyways, rad place to bed down for a little while... that is if you can get over the fact that there is a high chance you couuld get mugged walkin to your bed every night.


----------



## finn

Off some bike trail, there was a sandy river beach with trees and singing birds and even orchids on the path there. I'd hitch up my hammock and sleep there. It was really beautiful and serene, but I stopping sleeping there after a deranged vet tried to ambush me.


----------



## Tailz

Dont get to many deranged vets in the LR area... just alotta fuckin crackheads, and crackhead prostitutes.


----------



## bikegeek666

macks said:


> No..... no!!!! The nudie beach will live on in our hearts...



ha ha...hi, macks. yeah, i'm gonna miss those kids and that house. 

oh, and i think i'm going to try sleeping in the landfill in the east bay one of these nights.


----------



## macks

never made it there on my adventures in the east bay, but the first train i rode i ran into a girl who lived there. and a few friends have said really good things about it, so let me know how that goes, i definately want to go check it out next time i'm down there.

does that mean you're dpearting from the portland fun vortex?


----------



## eightstring

under the stars baby!
or really anywhere thats dry


----------



## Dirty Rig

Surprisingly enough, I slept like a log at the Ice House squat in Asheville. Despite the cold, despite the utter darkness (no windows, in the middle of a warehouse, complete darkness even in daylight, with no electricity, torches, or flashlights), despite the hobo-eating chupacabra, and the myriad of ghosts that cops warned us haunted the place haha

I slept like a fucking baby on valium.


----------



## Geoff

anywhere with a nice view. Rooftops are nice. This one time i was sleeping in this treehouse/platform built really high in this liveoak, amazing view, in the greenbelt and i woke up with a raccoon about 6 inches from my head. ha


----------



## Birdy

the beach
this one house down the road from my moms that they've been taking their time to build
and I've really wanted to sleep in this one persons yard....it's very well kept but there's a bunch of bushes on the side and it looks like a little bush cave.


----------



## bikegeek666

macks said:


> never made it there on my adventures in the east bay, but the first train i rode i ran into a girl who lived there. and a few friends have said really good things about it, so let me know how that goes, i definately want to go check it out next time i'm down there.
> 
> does that mean you're dpearting from the portland fun vortex?



yeah, i made it out of the vortex. next time you're in the east bay, if i'm still here, let's camp in the landfill, i've found a couple of nice spots. definitely one of my favorite places to sleep.


----------



## dVEC

House on Stilts, NOLA. Had a lotta fun crackin' that place a couple years ago... Well, really, TFW were the ones to crack it, me and my friends were just the first ones there since. House on Stilts means NO FLOOD DAMAGE. Plus, 4 mattresses, couches, pots and pans, holiday decorations, and a SKEE BALL TABLE!? FROM THE GET-GO?!!? WHAT!??? Best squat ever.

One of these days I'm seriously gonna travel with a grappling hook and squat every roof I can.


----------



## Shoestring

*[/B At the UP crew change in Van Buren, Arkansas you walk about two miles west along the tracks and there are countless caves to harbor in!
Many are real dry and for the most part free of larger mammals. ]*


----------



## dirtyfacedan

I'm with Wider on this one, Roof tops of skyscrapers are prefered, mountains are great, anything with a view, i think i must sleep with my eyes half open, and my sub-conscious likes it.


----------



## Shoestring

*I've also slept on billbord sign catwalks.*


----------



## bote

the tank at slab city, inside or outside the tiredome, a good sunset over the range, stars overhead, trains a couple miles away crossing the desert off and on throughout the night


----------



## 614 crust

!6th and Summit squat in Columbus Ohio 97-98
F Squat in Lancaster Ohio anytime.
Bridges
Tent in the woods anywhere.


----------



## Ravie

my new one is The Slaughter House in redding. tis my home <3


----------



## blackswan

Roof tops ,Grave yards , atop hills behind 24 hour Wall marts ,mansions ,in churches and behind churches.


----------

